# Miniaturansicht von Bildern (grau) auf klick in Bildgrösse neues Fenster öffnen!



## Diggatt (4. Juli 2004)

Moin!

Also ich möchte auf meine Page mehrere Bilder anzeigen, allerdings sollen diese erst in Miniaturansicht angezeigt werden und zwar mit einem "grauem Schleier" davor der bei Mouseover verschwindet!

Bei klick auf ein Bildchen soll sich dann ein neues Fenster öffnen das nur dieses Bild anzeigt, aber dann in Originalgrösse (also quasi ein Pop-Up) wäre auch cool wenn in diesem Fenster dann auch ein Text-Button zum Fenster schliessen enthalten wäre!

Hoffe ich hab mich noch einigermaßen verständlich ausdrücken können, habe leider jetzt kein Beispiel gefunden für das was ich suche! Und über die Board-Suche bin ich leider auch net weiter gekommen! :/

Bin für jeden Tipp Dankbar! 

MFG

Digg@


----------



## Lark (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

also quasi so etwas in der Art:

Klick 

MfG


----------



## Diggatt (4. Juli 2004)

jep mit dem fenster das passt schonmal...

nur sollten jetzt die bilder noch dieses rollover haben das sie halt erst grau verschleiert sind und man die bilder halt nich genau erkennt wenn man nicht mit der maus drüber geht...

und dann bräuchte ich noch den befehl um das fenster zu schliessen! 

Vielen Dank!

mfg
digga


----------



## Lark (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

das muss ich wohl überflogen haben.

Schau dich klick mal um das ist sicherlich das richtige für dich bei.

Das Fenster kannst du wie folgt schliesen nur ist es ja eigentlich das falsche Forum.


```
<a href="#" onclick="window.close();">Close</a>
```

Habs jetzt ausm Kopf getippt, bin mir also net 100pro sicher ob es richtig is.

MfG


----------



## Diggatt (4. Juli 2004)

Danke, werd mich da mal umschauen! 

Der code fürs Fenster schliessen ist richtig, aber ein kleines prob hab ich noch... Geht das auch ohne Abfrage? Also das es sich direkt schliesst?

MFG

Digg@


----------



## Lark (4. Juli 2004)

Hallo,

ich glaub wenn du ein Fenster über javascript geöffnet hast ,kannst du das auch wieder ohne Abfrage schließen.

Informier dich einfach mal im Javscript forum.

MfG


----------



## Sven Mintel (4. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Diggatt _
> *...ein kleines prob hab ich noch... Geht das auch ohne Abfrage *


 Ohne Abfrage geht das nur bei Fenstern, welche mit der Javascript-Methode _open()_ geöffnet wurden.


----------

